# why would a fire official not want a sprinkler system bonded per with the nec



## codeworks (Jun 22, 2012)

why would a fire official not want a sprinkler system bonded in accordance with the nec ? i can't get an answer other than " i don't want anything on my systems." nec calls for all metal piping in an building likely to become energized to be bonded. i can think of multiple reasons to bond it, like "hot" water coming out of heads onto firefighters or occupants in a fire situation if the sytem becomes energized under flow, and /or an inability to close valves , "or get off of them " once the system is accidently energized and sytem needs work.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Because they are misinterpreting sections in the in the fire code that says various systems can not be used as a grounding method, which has nothing to do with the bonding requirements. We went through it here, fire "inspectors" requiring bonding jumpers to the sprinkler piping system be removed.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 22, 2012)

because he does not know the codes?

Ask for a code reference.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 22, 2012)

It may be in the latest edition of NFPA 13 that defines electrical bonding as allowe.  There had been some instances where electrical bonding contributed to galvanic corrosion of underground lines; but bonding served the immediate hazard posed from electrical shock over the threat to the fire line leaking.

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?6320-Grounding-and-bonding-2-for-the-price-of-one

Francis


----------

